# ESTJ - ISTP relationship, said to be ideal, but...



## ladycarrickfergus (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm an ESTJ female and i am pretty sure that my boyfriend is an ISTP. we are in a long distance relationship. it's been going on for about 4 months now and i have some concerns:

1. i have difficulties in getting him excited over anything
2. he doesn't make promises. at all. not even a simple promise to call back (although most of the time he does call back but i need some certainties to be rest assured that he will)
3. it is very hard to determine whether or not i did the right thing to him. it is almost impossible to tell if he loves or hates anything
4. his introvertness are often misjudged by extroverts (especially those who are Feelers) as rudeness

and my questions are:

1. are there any definite indicators to indicate that an ISTP is 100% happy? how to maintain his happiness?
2. what would definitely piss an ISTP off? any definite indicators to indicate that an ISTP is 100% pissed and you're in trouble? how to deal with this?
3. how to trigger his liveliness and enthusiasm? what would 'wake him up'?
4. how would you suggest an ESTJ to do all of the above?

THANK YOU.


----------

